# Windshield and Rear Window clean up



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

I have the subject windows out and want to do a nice job of cleaning the area up and doing some painting. Fortunately everything was VERY solid. You can see one tiny little whole on one of the windshield pics. Any tips anyone would like to share for this process?:

how do you clean all that butyl off the frame?
should I replace all the clips with new?
what should I protect the channel with once it's clean?
other
Thanks


----------

